# How to make ldappasswd use {SHA} instead of {SSHA} for users



## urello (Jul 15, 2014)

Is it possible to use SHA with ldappasswd? I didn't find the responsible option in the manual page and documentation.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: How to make ldappasswd use {SHA} instead of {SSHA} for u*

http://www.openldap.org/faq/data/cache/347.html


----------

